# GRAN TORINO TEXAS TRU-QUARTER™ PEN



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, after our North Texas Chapter meeting I decided that it was time to make myself something nice! So here is what i chose, the Gran Torino Rollerball pen kit from http://www.arizonasilhouette.com and my Tru-Quarter™ design with the Texas Flag and Texas Quarter! All comments, critiques, criticisms welcome!




Also, below is the newest of quarters to be cut!


----------



## Haynie (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice pen. My wife was digging through some her fathers things and found a quarter he had scroll sawed to make a necklace from. Must have been in the sixties when he wanted to give her mom jewelry but could not afford it.  He made some cool stuff. He melted a dime down and made ring out of it for my wife when she was very little.  Fine detail work like your quarters and his really impress me. Good job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Haynie! That an interesting story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 22, 2011)

Those are really nice.  And after seeing them in person I can say they look even better.  I think we should have added 2 to the drawing....after all I got to pick 2nd and barely missed out lol.

Mighty fine work.  I really like it on that kit.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 22, 2011)

That is a spectacular pen.  Nice job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Those are really nice.  And after seeing them in person I can say they look even better.  I think we should have added 2 to the drawing....after all I got to pick 2nd and barely missed out lol.
> 
> Mighty fine work.  I really like it on that kit.


 

Thanks James! I really like this kit over the zen or the electra, the rhodium plating and the engraving work on the cap look nice and it just feels expensive!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jun 22, 2011)

Isn't that defacing currency or something


----------



## wizard (Jun 22, 2011)

Seamus, That looks super!! Was wondering what you were going to do with those components.. Jeez..It's about time you made one for yourself. Love the Wisconsin quarter...amazing! Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 22, 2011)

That's frickin cool Seamus! I love the attention to detail. How you made the lines on the flag underneath and the lines on the quarter match so it's parallel. I enjoy that kit as well. It surely is a keeper! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey thanks guys! Had to take a brief break from production


----------



## msvoma44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice, Seamus.

Mike


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 22, 2011)

As usual....awesome work Seamus! I see you are putting the mold to work! :biggrin:

It is always nice when you are able to make something for yourself!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cool. The pen looks great very clean looking. Is everything attached to the tube the cast? 
It looks like you kinda eased the edges of your cuts over also.
What is the difference between the Gran Torino and the Electra?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey thanks Fred! Your molds are the best! I actually cast 3 blanks in it,2 were texas state quarters and the other was a massasauga rattlesnake skin that Lyle Walden picked up at the chapter meeting


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Very cool. The pen looks great very clean looking. Is everything attached to the tube the cast?
> It looks like you kinda eased the edges of your cuts over also.
> What is the difference between the Gran Torino and the Electra?


 
The way that works is that everything you see is cast within the resin and then it is turned down to the components. The pic doesnt show the fit very well, but I assure you the resin is smooth with the components. These are very advanced blanks in that while turning you must be careful and mindful of that quarter, typically, using a skew, I have no problems. I will turn it down with a skew and check for the depth of resin around the quarter, it is usually 1/32" -1/16" above the quarter when done. Talk about butt puckering:biggrin:

My apologies, not sure what you mean about the highlighted sentence.

I may be wrong about this but isnt the electra a slightly smaller tube(diameter)?


----------



## boxerman (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow that's one very nice pen. I really like quarter blanks.


----------



## el_d (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome work Seamus. That came out real purdy. 

I should get some lathe time this weekend...... Woohoo!!


----------



## PenPal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Seamus,

Been enjoying researching Texas in General, Wichita Falls in particular and up pops your latest Quarter Pen. From the name of the kit you used it conjours up a strong Spanish intro.

A long time ago I watched and photographed one Memorial Day five bullfights in Tijuana, those bloody spectacles haunted me for some time together with the Spanish names that I found stirring. Viewing everything as separate pictures as a photographer does realisation follows later. The final straw was the Bullfighter cutting off an ear and it just missed me my first reaction was indignation wanted to catch it and throw it back, luckily it went just out of reach.

Your pen is very neat and hand on heart keeping it in Texas with the supplier of the kit as well. I can see you enjoyed your weekend with that fine result.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Seamus,


Awesome work on these coins as always, but be sure to check these Wisconsin State coins before you cut them. There were a couple error strikes on this state quarter that make them pretty rare and expensive...see the link below. Would hate to see you cut one instead of cashing it in.


Link: http://www.thecoinalley.com/wisconsinerror.html


Take it easy, and again...Awesome work!


----------

